# Elevated rail build - repurposed materials



## aztech78 (Dec 3, 2020)

Figured i would post some pics and info on my setup in case it would be beneficial or give ideas for the penny pinchers out there like me. Bridges and trestle can get expensive real quick. For me I spend enough on track, loco, rolling stock.

All of this is built using free palet wood and just free metal and wood found on craigslist and facebook. You may need a metal shop like me to do some work but still inexpensive about $75. Was qouted prices in thousands. Granted theres would be much nicer but. My setup is built for 2 tracks and to be portable. Mix of pallet platforms , trestle and bridge. I will post on this thread as I progress for those interested.


----------



## Rob_Braid (Mar 9, 2021)

aztech78 said:


> Figured i would post some pics and info on my setup in case it would be beneficial or give ideas for the penny pinchers out there like me. Bridges and trestle can get expensive real quick. For me I spend enough on track, loco, rolling stock.
> 
> All of this is built using free palet wood and just free metal and wood found on craigslist and facebook. You may need a metal shop like me to do some work but still inexpensive about $75. Was qouted prices in thousands. Granted theres would be much nicer but. My setup is built for 2 tracks and to be portable. Mix of pallet platforms , trestle and bridge. I will post on this thread as I progress for those interested.


I'm more an "on the fence" kind. This has worked quite well for a couple of years, so far. 3/4" ply with 1x3 edges.


----------



## aztech78 (Dec 3, 2020)

Here some pics of complete build. Have one rail line working/running at least.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Congratulations on showing us how much can be done with so little.
Love the repurposing of the spools.
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Very creative in the re-purpose of materials. I like the fence idea but have no control of the other side. My neighbor insists on keeping the ground soaked so he can harvest a bowl of string beans. Mean while the fence and 4X4 treated posts have had to be replaced twice in 12 years.


----------

